# Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen



## EccoBravo (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, 

wenn ich nun mit einem Echolot auf Fische-Suche gehe, dann muß ich doch die Echobilder deuten lernen. 

Vorallem, welche Sicheln zeigen welchen Fisch, 
was sind Irritationen, Artefakte...

Kann mir nicht jemand einen Link zu einer guten Anleitung geben?

Vielen Dank

EccoBravo


----------



## platfisch7000 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

Hallo
Ich muß gleich vorweg sagen dass ich Dir nicht viel helfen kann!
Aber man lernt es mit der Zeit kennen Fische zu deuten,was aber nicht bedeutet zu bestimmen!
Also ich weiß z.B. was Dorsche auf der Ostsee sind!
Aber andere Fischarten kann ich nun nicht bestimmen.

Es gibt einen Film (Video) über den umgang mit Echoloten!
Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wie er heißt,aber er ist mit ,(oder von) Ulli Beyer meine ich?!
Vielleicht weiß ja einer wie der heißt wenn er das hier liest!

Ansonsten würde mich Deine Frage für mich selber auch sehr interessieren!
Werde den Thread im Auge behalten!

G. Plattfisch


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

Hmm, also das kannst im Endeffekt nur du dir mit viel Übung beibringen. Aber generell empfiehlt es sich ein gutes Handbuch durchzulesen (Bei meinem Eagle Cuda 168 war eins dabei).


Da lernst du doch einiges zu unterscheiden. Konnte in diesem Jahr bereits 2 Löcher im Boden ausmachen in denen dicke Welse lagen (Geschätz 1,30-1,50m).

Nun gilt es nur noch, diese rauszuholen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

Diese Thema gab es übrigens schon öffters.
Aber richtig verstanden habe ich es bis jetzt auch noch nicht.:c


----------



## honeybee (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

Also für mich wars am Anfang auch schwierig gewesen, das Echolot richtig zu lesen.
Aber mit der Zeit kommt man dahinter, wobei man nie ganz zu 100% sagen kann, was nun was für ein Fisch ist.

Ich erinnere mich da noch so an die ersten 2 -3 mal. Dicke Sicheln aufm Echo und geworfen und geworfen und nix wollte beissen. Nachdem ich mich dann erinnerte, wie schlammiger Boden aussieht, wars mir klar...das waren Karpfen:q


----------



## Baddy89 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

Hehe, ohja, das kenne ich ^^

Ne rieeeessige Sichel aufem Echo gehabt. Am nächsten Tag hingefahren (2006 war gleichzeitiges Angeln und Benutzen des Echolots nicht gestattet  ) um den dicken rauszuholen.

3,4 Hänger eingepackt. Als der Wasserstand niedriger war, kam ein diiiicker,alter Baum zum Vorschein...2 Spinner konnte ich retten


----------



## Allround_angler (5. April 2008)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

Da ich auch mit dem Einsatz von einem Echolot liebäugle find ich diesen Thread doch sehr interessant....hilfreich sind schon Bilder mit kurzer Beschreibung was zu sehen ist.....Hat jemand vielleicht noch einen besseren LInk wo man solche Bilder studieren kann und welche auch ausreichend beschrieben werden? Vielen Dank im Vorraus für diverse Infos.

http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=1729


----------



## alex82 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

Hier gabs das Thema schon vor kurzer Zeit.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=121711


----------



## Allround_angler (5. April 2008)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

Ja mir gehts halt darum unterschiedliche Bilder zu sehen so bekommt man eine klarere Vorstellung wie man Dinge im Wasser deuten könnte! Trotzdem vielen Dank.


----------



## yakfish (5. April 2008)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

Hallo,

ich denke, bevor man sich daran macht, bilder zu deuten, sollte man sein echolot gut eingestellt haben. ich habe da auch nen thread angefangen (bez.:immer nur punkte). habe da nen guten link bekommen, wo viel drin stand, was ich schon wusste, aber auch einige gute neue tipps. bevor du anfängst, dir über das deuten von fischsicheln gedanken zu machen, lerne also erstmal, mit dem ding umzugehen, d.h. die richtigen einstellungen vorzunehmen. Dann, wie so oft im leben, kommt es nur noch darauf an, erfahrung zu sammeln. es gibt nix besseres, als praktische übung...
so jedenfalls meine eigene erfahrung

gruss
yakfish


----------



## hylla123 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

hallo zusammen ich bin auf der suche nach ein gutes funkecholt und weis nicht welches gut ist könnt ihr mir da helfen


----------



## Hendreich (6. April 2008)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

Hallo
Ich stelle mal ein Bild vom Nordkap im letzten Jahr ein.
Auf dem Bild sind jede Menge verschiedene Fischarten zu sehen, die man aber durch die Abbildungen auf dem Bildschirm unmöglich unterscheiden kann. Es ist ein riesiger Schwarm Dorsche, Schellfische und Lumbs. Wir haben auch etliche Heilbutt gefangen, die sind aber noch schwerer zu orten, da sie keine Schwimmblase haben. Wenn Du wirklich Interesse  am Echolot hast dann melde dich bei  Schlageter  zu einer Onlineschulung an. Hab ich beim kauf meines neuen Lotes extra dazu bekommen, und es war sehr interessant.


----------



## Caftain (6. April 2008)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

Hallo da draußen,

vor ca. 1 Jahr legten meine Angelkumpels und ich ein Cuda 242 zu. 
Leider war bei den folgenden Ausflügen nicht eine einzige "Sichel" zu sehen. 

Etwas angeätzt haben wir die Versuche (etliche Einstellungen) aufgegeben!
Jetzt verstaubt unser gutes Teil in der Garage. 

Gestern habe ich mir von "Rute und Rolle" das Sonderheft 3 (Titel: "Fischfinder")für 5 Euronen gekauft, um in der kommenden Saison der ganzen Geschichte vielleicht doch noch etwas Leben "einzuhauchen".


----------



## Hendreich (6. April 2008)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

Sicheln wie Du sie von Bildern aus Zeitschriften oder Werbeheftchen u.s.w. kennst wirst Du auf deinem eigenen Echolot sehr selten sehen. Da muss dein Boot ganz still stehen und der Fisch genau von einer Seite zur anderen unter dem Geber durchschwimmen, oder Du fährst über einen Fisch genau drüber. Am meisten wirst Du gerade Striche, Punkte  oder Wolken sehen.  Das Heft was Du dir gekauft  hast habe ich mir auch besorgt. Es ist für Anfänger auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich.


----------



## schrauber78 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

Ich hab mir nun schon einige Echolotbilder angesehen und hab festgestellt, dass die Oberflächenstörungen mehr oder weniger zwischen 1,5 und 2m stark sind. Ist das der Regelfall oder sind die nur bei Motorbetrieb bzw. stärkerem Wellengang so stark?


----------



## Hendreich (16. April 2008)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

Wenn Du die Empfindlichkeit etwas runter regelst verschwinden die Störsignale.


----------



## messerfisch (23. April 2008)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

Ich habe von Lowrance das x86Ds und wollte mal fragen wie ihr es einstellen würdet???Ich glaube es steht bei der Empfindlichkeit bei ca.90 Grayline ca.60.....Ich habe auch ganz komische bilder drauf gehabt die ich nicht deuten konnte....................Hilfe



gruß Max#h


----------



## Jirko (23. April 2008)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*

hallo max #h

wenn du noch anfänger im umgang mit echoloten bist, empfiehlt sich generell das lot vorerst im automatikmodus zu betreiben... dieser modus bewirkt, wie der name schon sagt , dass sämtliche einstellungen automatisch vorgenommen werden... in abhängigkeit von der tiefe, der bootsgeschwindigkeit etc. #h


----------



## messerfisch (23. April 2008)

*AW: Echolot-Bilder lesen lernen*



Jirko schrieb:


> hallo max #h
> 
> wenn du noch anfänger im umgang mit echoloten bist, empfiehlt sich generell das lot vorerst im automatikmodus zu betreiben... dieser modus bewirkt, wie der name schon sagt , dass sämtliche einstellungen automatisch vorgenommen werden... in abhängigkeit von der tiefe, der bootsgeschwindigkeit etc. #h





Das hatte ich auch aber trotzdem konnte ich die Bilder nicht entziffern!!!!



Und was noch komisch war .....


Wir waren festgemacht und ca. 6 mal löste sich ne linie vom Boden und verschwand im Mittelwasser wieder....Dann tauchte sie wieder im Mittelwasser auf und ging bis kruz unter die Oberfläche!!!! UNd dann wieder über dem Grund!!! Was ist das?????



gruß Max|supergri


----------

